# KS Lev Dropper won't stay down?!?!



## skoofer (May 5, 2007)

So I just got one of these and followed the installation instructions meticulously. Everything went smoothly, it was very easy & straight forward. For some reason the damn thing won't stay down though!

I have no idea what might be causing this, can't find anything anywhere online and can't get through to KS on the phone.

Has this happened to anyone else? Got any ideas for possible problems & solutions? 

Please help me out! I was hoping to get this thing running smooth before my 3 week road trip to Tahoe, Oregon, & Sun Valley coming up.

Thanks for any insight you might have


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Does it lock out when at the top, or will it push down (and come back up) even if you are not pressing the lever?

My initial thought is the cable is a tad too tight, keeping it actuated at all times.

Also, what sort of pressure do you have it set at?


----------



## skoofer (May 5, 2007)

Good question, I hadn't even tried that until I read your post. At first it would go down without pushing the lever & then come back up on it's own. After doing that a few times & also using the lever as it is designed to be used I can get it to stay down. However, I can still push the seat down a little from full extension even without using the lever. I'm not forcing it more than normal b/c I can feel the resistance getting stronger each time. 

The cable is definitely not too tight. Everything behind the little red cover is functioning properly. 

I'm not sure about the pressure, it is whatever it came set at from the factory. Don't know if that is the issue because the air pressure it for returning the post to full extension, which it has no problem doing.

I think I may just need to "break it in" a little. The more I'm messing with it the better it seems to be working. Thanks for the help!


----------



## skoofer (May 5, 2007)

Update:

I can still push down the seat without pressing the lever. When I do this the seat won't extend back up when I do push the lever. I have to first hold the lever in & push the seat all the way down before it will rise back up.

Hmmmm, at a loss as to what I should do next.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

1. Could be possible that your seatpost collar is too tight. Try loosening the seatpost collar and see if that helps.

2. try completely removing the cable assembly from the post - remove the little red cover, unhook, and lets get it completely out of the equation.

If you can still push the post down with that all disassembled then maybe try releasing the air pressure, then re-pumping it back up with your shock pump. Not sure (probably wont) if this will do anything, but it cant hurt to try.

3. As a final thing prior to sending it back you could watch/follow the KS LEV tech/service video and do a service on it - would suck to do on a brand new post, but if it fixes it then it would be worth the time - plus it is a good thing to know how to do in the future.


----------



## skoofer (May 5, 2007)

well after much frustration I went ahead and took the thing apart & reinstalled it from the beginning (minus any cutting as that was already done). Not exactly sure what is different because I took great care in getting it right the first time, but whatever I did seems to be working.

I am wondering though, does the 27.2 100mm post not have the option to adjust the pressure? Mine doesn't have a valve on the top of the tube under the seat post clamp, as seen in the video.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Not sure as I have not used a 27.2 unit before. Only so many places the air valve could be hidden - either on the top or bottom of the post, of maybe on the reservoir?

Glad it all worked out!


----------



## beno0055 (May 17, 2013)

skoofer said:


> I am wondering though, does the 27.2 100mm post not have the option to adjust the pressure? Mine doesn't have a valve on the top of the tube under the seat post clamp, as seen in the video.


I'm pretty sure I read that the 27.2 isn't adjustable.


----------

